# What is Love?



## Jade Tigress (Sep 24, 2006)

A group of professional people posed this question to a group of 4 to 8 year-olds, "What does love mean?"

The answers they got were broader and deeper than anyone could have imagined. See what you think:

"When my grandmother got arthritis, she couldn't bend over and paint her toenails anymore.

So my grandfather does it for her all the time, even when his hands got arthritis too. That's love."
Rebecca- age 8


"When someone loves you, the way they say your name is different.
You just know that your name is safe in their mouth."
Billy - age 4


"Love is when a girl puts on perfume and a boy puts on shaving cologne and they go out and smell each other."
Karl - age 5


"Love is when you go out to eat and give somebody most of your French fries without making them give you any of theirs."
Chrissy - age 6


"Love is what makes you smile when you're tired."
Terri - age 4


"Love is when my mommy makes coffee for my daddy and she takes a sip before giving it to him, to make sure the taste is OK."
Danny - age 7 


"Love is when you kiss all the time. Then when you get tired of kissing, you still want to be together and you talk more.
My Mommy and Daddy are like that. They look gross when they kiss"
Emily - age 8


"Love is what's in the room with you at Christmas if you stop opening presents and listen."
Bobby - age 7 (Wow!)


"If you want to learn to love better, you should start with a friend who you hate,"
Nikka - age 6

(we need a few million more Nikka's on this planet)


"Love is when you tell a guy you like his shirt, then he wears it everyday."
Noelle - age 7


"Love is like a little old woman and a little old man who are still friends even after they know each other so well."
Tommy - age 6

 "During my piano recital, I was on a stage and I was scared. I looked at all the people watching me and saw my daddy waving and smiling.

He was the only one doing that. I wasn't scared anymore."
Cindy - age 8


"My mommy loves me more than anybody. You don't see anyone else kissing me to sleep at night."
Clare - age 6

"Love is when Mommy gives Daddy the best piece of chicken."
Elaine-age 5


"Love is when Mommy sees Daddy smelly and sweaty and still says he is handsomer than Robert Redford."
Chris - age 7


"Love is when your puppy licks your face even after you left him alone all day."
Mary Ann - age 4


"I know my older sister loves me because she gives me all her old clothes and has to go out and buy new ones."
Lauren - age 4


"When you love somebody, your eyelashes go up and down and little stars come out of you." (what an image)
Karen - age 7

"Love is when Mommy sees Daddy on the toilet and she doesn't think it's gross."
Mark - age 6

"You really shouldn't say 'I love you' unless you mean it. But if you mean it, you should say it a lot. People forget."
Jessica - age 8

And the final one -- Author and lecturer Leo Buscaglia once talked about a contest he was asked to judge.

The purpose of the contest was to find the most caring child.

The winner was a four year old child whose next door neighbor was an elderly gentleman who had recently lost his wife.

Upon seeing the man cry, the little boy went into the old gentleman's yard, climbed onto his lap, and just sat there.

When his Mother asked what he had said to the neighbor, the little boy said,

"Nothing, I just helped him cry"


----------



## jkd friend (Sep 28, 2006)

Kid have deep inturperttions of because it comes to them without blockage of pain. With small analysis on pain of love so they see love clearer but can also have it turned into hate easily because it is almost pure but untampered with. Partially why most people mature the way they do, the not being able to separate the pain that love intensifies with the conflict of the sutation witch in any case creates cold hearted people even in there adulthood.


----------



## shesulsa (Sep 28, 2006)

Doesn't it just go to show ya?  Compassion is natural.


My son asked me what was wrong last night and after telling him, he just sat in my lap and put his arms around me, squeezed me and just sat there, looking at me and patting my shoulder.  I was reminded of a similar story my HS drama teacher told me about his little girl.

It's ironic that we, while young, have such a natural awareness, a normal, healthy compassion and understanding for the pain of all beings and our natural desire to comfort within reason.

*sigh*  At what age do we go wrong?


----------



## jkd friend (Sep 28, 2006)

Nowhere I say it's just so easy to get turn in the wrong direction and get of course, and then agian its us!


----------



## zDom (Sep 28, 2006)

Wow.. Glad I was reading this at home instead of at work..

I think I got something in my eye *wipes at moisture forming in corners*

Does anybody else remember those "Love is" cartoons from about 30 years ago?


----------



## SFC JeffJ (Sep 28, 2006)

I can't remember who said it, but I always liked "Love is finding that one special person you want to annoy for the rest of your life."

Jeff


----------



## Jade Tigress (Sep 28, 2006)

JeffJ said:


> I can't remember who said it, but I always liked "Love is finding that one special person you want to annoy for the rest of your life."
> 
> Jeff



LMAO...guess my husband found it cuz he's been annoying the crap out of me! lol


----------



## Kacey (Sep 28, 2006)

zDom said:


> Wow.. Glad I was reading this at home instead of at work..
> 
> I think I got something in my eye *wipes at moisture forming in corners*
> 
> Does anybody else remember those "Love is" cartoons from about 30 years ago?



Do you mean these?


----------



## tshadowchaser (Sep 28, 2006)

children seem to have pure harts and see thing in a way that is lost to adults


Love is a smile that can make you cry
Love is the breathless flutter of your heart whn someone looks at you 
Love is the pain that will not go away  an no amount of medication can change it
Love is the memory that you have hidden deep inside wraped in silken threads that you open once in a while then carefuly place back in its secreat place
Love is when the world looks beautiful no matter how much **** your in


----------



## zDom (Sep 28, 2006)

Kacey said:


> Do you mean these?



Yep  thats them.


----------



## wee_blondie (Oct 1, 2006)

Aaawwww...they're so cute!  Y'know I think I almost remember when things really were that simple.  Maybe they still are.

Best piece of advice I ever got was:

"Expect nothing and you'll never be dissappointed"

I'm a devout calvanist *sigh* :shrug:


----------

